
Show HN: Pingy CLI – The Simple Front End Build Tool - davej
https://pin.gy/cli/
======
davej
Hey Dave here, I built Pingy CLI. :)

I decided to extract the build tool stuff from the Pingy Desktop App [1] and
make it open source and available as a stand-alone CLI.

It's not designed for complicated web apps (use gulp/grunt/webpack instead),
but for less complicated stuff it's a good fit. Hope you all like it. I'm
happy to answer any questions and take feedback. :)

[1] [https://pin.gy/](https://pin.gy/)

~~~
superasn
Very nice website design too. Those little callouts, and click to copy, etc
are a really nice touch!

~~~
davej
Ah, thanks, I spend a lot of time trying to get those little elements correct.
It makes it worthwhile when people appreciate those touches!

------
ezekg
I saw this awhile back and was impressed with how it was shaping up. Your
videos are great. I previously built a similar CLI + desktop app combo for WP
dev (no longer affiliated with it sadly), and it's funny seeing how similar
our thinking is. I started with the CLI first and built the desktop app on top
of it; looks like you did the opposite which is cool. Anyways, I wish you luck
getting the desktop app shipped!

~~~
davej
Thanks, great to hear. I also remember seeing keygen.sh on bootstrapped.fm.
Great minds! ;-)

------
peternicky
Very nice job on the website! Works perfectly on iPhone.

------
jlebrech
i'm looking for an easy way to run ng-upgrade. I need both ES5 and ES6
minifying. can this help?

